# Tall Guy Setup



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

how much can you spend? GEt a custom made board if you have the resources. 

Unity Unity Snowboards 11/12 

ingenous Igneous Skis 

Venture also has some wide widths

size 15 is big, go to a REALLY good boot fitter, even a skier boot fitter, ask to be fitted for snowboard boots.


----------



## therandmc (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't want to spend a fortune on the board since this is going to be my first setup. I guess boots is a good place to start.


----------



## therandmc (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like I really need to start with the right boot though, then I can find a board that is going to work.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

therandmc said:


> I don't want to spend a fortune on the board since this is going to be my first setup. I guess boots is a good place to start.


Yes, first thing first.

You can use risers too if you need to.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I have size 15 boots and have used the Burton Ruler's the last couple seasons. They've very comfortable, and with Burton's shrinkage tech the exterior footprint is that of a Size 14 boot -- every little bit helps when you have feet our size.

As for boards, yep, wide is definitely the way to go. I'd also recommend a duck stance (-15/15 or similar) as this will reduce the amount of heel/toe overhang.

Finally, yep, you'll have some degree of overhang, but for instance I ride a 169 Burton Custom with the above stance setup and my overhang on the heel/toe edges is roughly 1.5-2cm each side.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

howeh said:


> I have size 15 boots and have used the Burton Ruler's the last couple seasons. They've very comfortable, and with Burton's shrinkage tech the exterior footprint is that of a Size 14 boot -- every little bit helps when you have feet our size.
> 
> As for boards, yep, wide is definitely the way to go. I'd also recommend a duck stance (-15/15 or similar) as this will reduce the amount of heel/toe overhang.
> 
> Finally, yep, you'll have some degree of overhang, but for instance I ride a 169 Burton Custom with the above stance setup and my overhang on the heel/toe edges is roughly 1.5-2cm each side.


Many people with "Size" 15, in street shoes, end up being different in snowboard boots (usually much smaller). If the boot fitter does not measure your foot on the machine, leave immediately and flip them off on the way out.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a question that is somewhat related to the topic. How much overhang is too much? I have about an inch toe and heel.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Many people with "Size" 15, in street shoes, end up being different in snowboard boots (usually much smaller). If the boot fitter does not measure your foot on the machine, leave immediately and flip them off on the way out.


Oh, I completely agree... getting your feet measured and having boots properly fitted is definitely the best idea. I was just providing an example of boots that do exist which might be a viable option for the guy.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

howeh said:


> Oh, I completely agree... getting your feet measured and having boots properly fitted is definitely the best idea. I was just providing an example of boots that do exist which might be a viable option for the guy.


Yeah, the new Rulers are sweet. I was piggybacking on your message!:thumbsup:


----------



## therandmc (Oct 20, 2011)

So once I get fitted, should I buy a stick at the local shop, or is it worth looking around online?


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Try on the Burtons if they don't work look at the Salomon F series boots ( F20 or F22) They also reduce footprint size and depending on your foot may fit better then Burtons.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

therandmc said:


> So once I get fitted, should I buy a stick at the local shop, or is it worth looking around online?


Online is always a great resource for finding deals but when it comes to snowboarding everything really needs to be felt first. If you go to the shop try on every boot and find the perfect boot then by all means go online and find it cheap. Although the next peice of the puzzle is Bindings which you need to test fit your boot in to ensure that the binding works well with the boots. Board is the only thing you can find online as long as you consider waist dimensions and your boot size. Although my personal opinion is I like to mess with things before I buy them.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a bit of experience in this area, I'm 6'11 and 265/270. I have size 15 shoes but wear a 13 vans Jamie Lynn boot. I ride a gnu riders choice 166.5W comfortably. I started on a skunk ape 169 and that was wide enough and big enough for me to learn the basics on, one thing I did find is that you don't want to buy something that is so long and wide that will hinder your progression. I found I was soon looking for something shorter and more maneuverable.

Anyway back to your problem, ride or Rome (can't remember) make boots up to a size 17 I think, I would go with a burton or other boot that has shrinkage tech as this will reduce overhang, as far as boards there are plenty to choose from that are wide, my guess is you may want to start with boards that have a waist width of 270mm or more (my board has a waist of 264mm I think and I ride +12 -9). Start searching online to get an idea of what boards you like, maybe start with a gnu carbon credit W or skunk ape W and go from there, also remember you will probably want a binding on the stiffer side like a Rome targa just for your weight


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> I have a question that is somewhat related to the topic. How much overhang is too much? I have about an inch toe and heel.


Any help here? Thanks guys


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

im no expert but i dont think an inch either side is too much of a problem, i dont think you would want anymore than that but unless you are doing deep carves or in heaps of powder you probably wont even notice it


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> im no expert but i dont think an inch either side is too much of a problem, i dont think you would want anymore than that but unless you are doing deep carves or in heaps of powder you probably wont even notice it


Ok thanks I have never had this much overhang on a board before so I'm a bit unsure. It seems to be ok on the ground, but I wasn't sure if mountain it might be too much.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

if you need extra wide, the nitro magnum 165 has a waist width of 274. All the Magnums are made for really big feet.


----------



## therandmc (Oct 20, 2011)

I ended up getting a 165W Ride antic. I'm looking forward to setting it up this weekend and hitting the mountain soon.


----------

